

GPS devices may have detected dark matter - platz
http://www.sciencerecorder.com/news/gps-devices-may-have-detected-dark-matter/
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nature.com&#x2F;nphys&#x2F;journal&#x2F;vaop&#x2F;ncurrent&#x2F;full&#x2F;nphys3137.html
======
platz
Sorry for the title, here is an abstract:
[http://www.nature.com/nphys/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nphys...](http://www.nature.com/nphys/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nphys3137.html)

